# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Τεχνικός θυροτηλεορασεων

## her

Ζητείται ηλεκτρονικός με πείρα σε επισκευές και εγκαταστάσεις θυροτηλεφωνων - θυρητηλεορασεων. Έδρα Αργυρούπολη.

----------

